# ,      ?

## Sosedka

!      ???     ?

----------


## RAMM

)

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ???

   -  ,       {censored} -.   - , , ,  ,  CAPSLOCKa.  
P.S.   

> .

----------


## laithemmer

*RAMM*,   ! ճ  ?  "ϳ  "?  ,      :)    )) 
  : ,                ??

----------

,     )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*Sosedka*, ... ,         ?    

> ,     )))

  ...     ?     ? ...           ,  -   ? , ,  ...   ...    ...

----------

